
Show HN: Glassdoor for Freelancers – Clients/Services Reviewed by Freelancers - WSykora
https://covailnt.com/reviews/
======
WSykora
Companies, Recruiting Agencies, and Service Providers - reviewed by the
freelancers that have dealt with them in the past.

While a Freelancer's reputation is everything - a lot of the talent
marketplace's out there actually protect crappy clients and trigger the
exploitation of the freelance talent completing the work. Recruiting agencies
are also positioned to exploit freelancers. Covailnt's Glassdoor-styled
reviews help level the playing field.

